# unbekannter Laufzeitfehler bei innerHTML



## Billie (9. November 2003)

Hallo göttliche Kreaturen!

Hab ein doofes Problem mit IE. Also bei folgendem JavaScript:
http://www.billiejoe.de/test.htm 
erzeugt der IE eine Fehlermeldung, unbekannter Laufzeitfehler. Meine Frage - Wieso?!

Also mein Vorhaben ist eigentlich auf ein Event hin die Tabelle um beliebig viele Zeilen zu erweitern, zB bei MouseOver bekommt die Tabelle auf einmal 5 Zeilen. Bei Netscape funktioniert das auch, aber bei IE... ich dachte schon dass der HTML Code ungültig ist (also der was innerHTML zugewiesen wird) ... aber auch da funktionierts nicht.

Hab euch lieb *schmatz, knutsch,  mit jedem hab*
euer BillieJoe


----------



## Sven Mintel (10. November 2003)

Ja...der IE und seine unergründlichen Geheimnisse 

Ich weiss, nicht warum er das macht, aber er scheint innerHTML bei <table> und <tr> nicht zu mögen ....merkwürdigerweise gibt er bei innerHTML auch ein <tbody> mit aus, obwohl das nicht drinnen steht.

Aber um dein Vorhaben dennoch zu verwirklichen, kannst du die Methoden insertrow() und insertcell() verwenden....die sind ohnehin eleganter.


----------



## Billie (10. November 2003)

*ggg* Naja, das Einzige Problem an insertrow() und insertcell() ist ... sie waren mir bislang unbekannt  Werd ich Morgen gleich mal austesten, Vielen Dank!


----------



## Billie (14. November 2003)

Ok, ich hab das jetzt doch mit innerHTML geregelt... das Problem ist nämlich ich müsste mit inserrow der neuen Zeile eine ID zuweisen ... und ob das auch mit der Funktion geht?!


----------

